# Updated Lake County ORV Map



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Includes Webber Township (opened 3-26-11)......Rumor is a few roads in Pleasant Plains Township are open as well, but no access to a map yet.......working on it.

Big thanks to Kevin (Putman Lake Campground) for the info.

Lake County ORV Ordinance and Map.

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

If any of you know or see newer information for ORV Maps and ordinances for a particular county, please pop me a PM and I'll update the site (Michigan ORV Ordinances by County). I depend a lot on others for updated information as there is no way I can search every county for changes

Steve


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

Link is dead from first post in this thread...........new link is on the Lake County Road Commission Website:

Lake County 2011 ORV Map & Ordinance

Steve


----------

